

Canon camera signatures cracked - andyv
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20025286-264.html?tag=river
Takeaway quote: "Hire people who really understands [sic] security".
======
ams6110
Link to Skylarov's presentation:
[http://www.elcomsoft.com/presentations/Forging_Canon_Origina...](http://www.elcomsoft.com/presentations/Forging_Canon_Original_Decision_Data.pdf)

Best line, under "What can Cannon do?": Hire people who really understand
security

------
julius_geezer
I want that Think Different poster with Uncle Joe.

